# [Heisec] Hintergrund: Tatort Internet: Operation am offenen Herzen



## Newsfeed (3 Oktober 2011)

S02E04: Das TDL4-Rootkit ist derzeit wohl das technisch anspruchsvollste, was die Malware-Szene zu bieten hat. Unser Experte nimmt es trotzdem Stück für Stück auseinander.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------



## Gastposter (3 Oktober 2011)

> Doch eines ist jetzt schon klar: Das Rootkit verbreitet sich offensichtlich auf 32- und 64-Bit-Systemen und kontrolliert dabei das Betriebssystem bereits in der frühest möglichen Phase.
> ...
> ...
> „Dieses verdammte Rootkit hat ein eigenes Dateisystem implementiert!“,
> ...



Gegen  Dummbeutel, die  ein gecracktes Windows mit Schadroutinen  auf unterster Ebene installieren, ist auch M$ machtlos.


> *"Mit der Dummheit kämpfen Götter selbst vergebens."*
> *Friedrich Schiller, Die Jungfrau von Orléans*


----------



## Heiko (3 Oktober 2011)

Was hat das mit "Dummbeutel" zu tun?
Je nachdem, wie einem die Malware untergeschoben wird, kann das auch verantwortungsvolle User mit Hirn treffen. Es wurden schon Schädlinge mit Original-CD ausgeliefert. Auch gegen Drive-by-Downloads scheint momentan kaum ein Kraut gewachsen.  Das ganze auf "Dummbeutel" zu reduzieren, halte ich für verfehlt.


----------



## Gastposter (3 Oktober 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Was hat das mit "Dummbeutel" zu tun?





> Als ich zurückfrage, wie er denn darauf komme, gerät der sonst so selbstsichere Maschinenbaustudent ins Stottern: „Äh, naja, ich hab mir doch gestern einen neuen Rechner gekauft, inklusive Microsoft Office. Allerdings nur als 30-Tage-Testversion und ich hatte kein Geld mehr für die Vollversion. Und da dachte ich …“, „… da lad ich mir mal eben einen Crack runter und spar mir das Geld“, vervollständige ich den Satz. „Und jetzt passieren auf einmal seltsame Dinge auf deinem System, stimmt’s?“
> ....
> Als ich mich umdrehe, um Hans noch eine Standpauke über die Gefahren illegaler Cracks zu halten,


Intelligent kann man das wohl nicht nennen. Mann kann auch bei Rot mit geschlossenen Augen über die Kreuzung fahren.
Manchmal geht es gut...


----------



## Heiko (3 Oktober 2011)

Im vorliegenden, konkreten Fall - ok.
Aber nicht grundsätzlich und allgemein.


----------

